# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  10 món ăn Malaysia hấp dẫn đến khó quên

## hoaban

_Đến Kuala Lumpur hay thành phố ẩm thực Penang, bạn đừng bỏ lỡ cơ hội  nếm thử bát mỳ Assam Laksa cay nồng hay những xiên satay thơm ngon.
Mỳ Penang Assam Laksa

_ _Mỳ Assam Laksa đứng thứ 7 trong danh sách 50 món ăn ngon nhất thế giới. Ảnh: About Travel_ 
Mỳ Assam Laksa là món ăn quốc hồn quốc túy của Malaysia vì thế nó nằm  trong danh sách những món ăn nhất định phải thử khi tới đất nước này,  nổi tiếng nhất là ở bang Penang, cách thủ đô Kuala Lumpur gần 300 km.

Assam Laksa với sợi mỳ to, dai giòn hòa trong nước dùng được chế biến từ  canh chua cá. Vị chua đặc trưng được tạo nên từ Assam (me chua) kết hợp  hài hòa với vị ngọt từ thịt cá thu thái lát cùng các loại rau như rau  thơm, hành lá, bạc hà, gừng tạo nên một bát mỳ nóng hổi mang hương vị  cay nồng, đậm đà khó quên. Trang CNN Travel xếp mỳ Assam Laksa đứng thứ 7  trong danh sách 50 món ăn hấp dẫn nhất thế giới.

*Cơm cà ri Nasi Kandar*

 _Một số nơi ở Malaysia, cơm Nasi Kandar có tới 50 món để người ăn lựa chọn rồi trộn ăn cùng. Ảnh: About Travel_ 
Nasi Kandar, món ăn có nguồn gốc từ cộng đồng người Ấn Độ ở Malaysia này  được bày bán phổ biến trên các quán ăn vỉa hè ở Penang. Điểm tạo nên sự  khác biệt cho Nasi Kandar chính là nhờ nước sốt cà ri với gia vị cay  nồng, ấm nóng rất đặc trưng. Cùng với cơm nóng, người ăn có thể chọn kết  hợp cùng nhiều loại thức ăn khác nhau như thịt bò, thịt gà, tôm, trứng  tráng, mướp tây, bầu đắng và cà... Số lượng món ăn không giới hạn, tùy  thuộc vào khả năng hấp thụ của bạn đến đâu.

*Mỳ Hokkien Mee

*  _Món mỳ Hokkien Mee ở Kuala Lumpur đặc trưng với nước sốt nâu sánh. Ảnh: About Travel_ 
Hai địa điểm thưởng thức món mỳ Hokkien Mee nổi tiếng nhất Malaysia là ở  thủ đô Kuala Lumpur và đảo Penang. Tuy nhiên, cách chế biến món ăn này ở  hai nơi lại có sự khác biệt. Hokkien Mee ở Kuala Lumpur được làm từ  những sợi mỳ trứng vàng trộn với nước sốt tương màu nâu sánh sánh, sệt  sệt. Món ăn càng trở nên đậm đà hơn với vị ngọt thơm từ thịt lợn, mực  ống, tôm cùng với một ít sambal belacan tạo vị cay nồng.

 _Hokkien Mee ở Penang. Ảnh: mompreneurasia_ 
Trong khi đó, Hokkien Mee ở Penang lại có mùi thơm nức, béo ngậy của  thịt lợn và nước dùng ngọt lịm từ xương hầm. Món ăn còn lôi kéo thực  khách bởi sự hấp dẫn từ những sợi mỳ trắng xen lẫn sợi mỳ trứng vàng  cùng với cá viên, tôm và hành phi thơm trộn lẫn. Hokkien Mee là món ăn  sáng phổ biến và được yêu thích ở Penang.

*Thịt xiên nướng satay*

 _Satay nướng thơm phức trên bếp than đỏ lửa. Ảnh: Andrew Annuar_ 
Satay thực chất là món thịt xiên được tẩm ướp với đậu phộng và một số  loại gia vị đặc trưng riêng cho hương vị đậm đà rồi đem nướng trên bếp  than đỏ rực. Mùi thơm của những xiên thịt nướng lan tỏa trên những khu  phố ẩm thực ở Malaysia níu chân không ít du khách phải dừng lại để  thưởng thức. Thịt được dùng để chế biến satay có thể là thịt gà, thịt  dê, cừu hoặc bò thái lát mỏng sau đó xiên vào que tre đã vót nhọn đầu.  Satay là món ăn đường phố khá phổ biến ở các nước Đông Nam Á, song nơi  làm nên hương vị satay tuyệt vời nhất thế giới chính là Malaysia. Có lẽ  không quá khi nhiều người nói rằng đặt chân tới Malaysia mà chưa thưởng  thức satay thì coi như chưa tới mảnh đất này.

*Salad trộn rau quả Rojak*

 _Ảnh: About Travel_ 
Rojak là một loại gỏi salad được làm từ các loại rau, củ, quả thái nhỏ  như xoài xanh, táo xanh, dưa chuột, đu đủ, ổi... hòa trong nước sốt cay  cay và vị mặn nồng của mắm tôm trộn với tàu hũ rán, bên trên rắc đậu  phộng giã nhỏ thơm thơm, bùi bùi. Sự kết hợp hài hòa giữa nhiều loại hoa  quả với một số loại hải sản như sứa hay tôm tạo nên mùi vị chua cay khó  cưỡng, kích thích thực khách cả từ thị giác cho đến vị giác.

*Món trộn thập cẩm Pasembur*

 _Ảnh: About Travel_ 
Pasembur hay còn gọi là Mamak Rojak là món ăn gồm khoai luộc, trứng  luộc, củ cải, dưa chuột thái nhỏ, đậu phụ, mực, tôm chiên, bạch tuộc  trộn đều trong hỗn hợp nước sốt cay ngọt của đậu phộng, tương ớt và  khoai lang. Nước sốt với mùi vị đặc biệt chính là nét đặc trưng tạo nên  sự hấp dẫn cho món trộn thập cẩm của Malaysia.

*Mỳ Xiêm (Mee Siam)*

 _Mỳ Xiêm khác biệt với sợi mỳ được làm từ bún gạo sợi nhỏ._ 
Mỳ Xiêm với thành phần chính từ bún gạo sợi nhỏ nấu với nước sốt có vị  chua, ngọt và cay làm từ me, tôm khô và hạt đậu được lên men. Những sợi  mỳ ngấm trong nước sốt đặc trưng hòa quyện hài hòa với với vị ngọt thơm  của tôm, thịt gà, trứng tráng cắt nhỏ, đậu phụ, trứng luộc và điểm xuyết  thêm một chút hành lá xanh giúp món ăn thêm phần đẹp mắt và mang hương  vị hoàn toàn khác biệt mà không một loại mỳ nào ở Malaysia có được.

*Hủ tiếu Char Kuey Teow*

 _Hủ tiếu Char Kuey Teow là đặc sản của đảo Penang. Ảnh: About Travel_ 
Char Kuey Teow là món ăn đặc biệt được yêu thích tại đất nước Hồi giáo  này và được coi là đặc sản của vùng đảo Penang. Hủ tiếu được làm từ mỳ  gạo xào với nước tương đen cùng với các loại hải sản bổ dưỡng như tôm,  sò, rắc lên trên là trứng tráng xắt nhỏ, giá đỗ, hành lá và một chút  tương ớt cay cay tạo nên hương vị đặc trưng cho món ăn.

*Cơm Nasi Lemak*

 _Cơm Nasi Lemak thơm ngậy mùi nước dừa. Ảnh: About Travel

_ Cơm Nasi Lemak với những hạt gạo được nấu chín từ nước dừa béo ngậy. Cơm  giữ được mùi vị thơm ngon và ăn đúng điệu nhất khi được gói trên lớp lá  chuối xanh, không thể thiếu là đậu phộng rang muối giòn tan, cá khô,  thịt nai khô, tương ớt và hoàn thiện với dưa chuột và trứng luộc cắt  miếng. Đôi khi, cơm Nasi Lemak còn có thêm cả thịt gà, thịt bò, hải sản  hoặc cà ri cừu cho thêm phần đậm đà.

*Mỳ hoành thánh (Wonton Mee)*

 _Món mỳ hoành thánh có xuất xứ từ Trung Hoa cũng rất được yêu thích_. 
Mỳ hoành thánh, món ăn có nguồn gốc từ Trung Hoa với nhiều phiên bản  khác nhau, từ mỳ xào khô cho đến mỳ nước nhưng đều chinh phục thực khách  ở khắp mọi nơi bởi hương vị đậm đà khó quên. Tuy nhiên, ngon và nổi  tiếng nhất phải kể đến món mỳ xào khô ở Penang. Những sợi mỳ trứng vàng  ruộm hòa trộn trong nước sốt sambal cay nóng, ăn kèm với há cảo hấp,  luộc hoặc chiên cùng với một ít thịt xá xíu, rau cải xanh ngọt và hành  lá mang lại sự thích thú cho thực khách ngay lần nếm thử đầu tiên.

----------


## dung89

Mỗi món đều có vẻ hấp dẫn riêng

----------

